# removing cover on hood tach



## ssmall (Aug 2, 2016)

Does anyone know what size socket to use to get the cover off the hood tach I tried everyone in the box and no luck.

thanks


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

ssmall said:


> Does anyone know what size socket to use to get the cover off the hood tach I tried everyone in the box and no luck.
> 
> thanks


I just did this. It’s 3/16 socket. It need to be super thin socket. I used a grinder to think down the sides. Worked perfectly.


----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## etennett (Aug 15, 2020)

Photo of socket i ground down


----------

